# Grandi Floras Daily Trivia Game - (*Part 2*)



## Grandi Floras (May 19, 2009)

*Here is a fun place to test your skills at TRIVIA. *
_*Take the challenge and see if you are good at it!?*_







*http://my.funtrivia.com/tournament/Grandi-Florass-Trivia-71958.html*

*Post your reply with you're results to see who's Today's Champ!?

Here's the link to part 1!
*​


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 19, 2009)

*Top 50 Scores So Far Today *

*Top 50 scores at end of the day earn points.*

*Player Award Correct Seconds Score *

1. free2beme + 7 pts 10! 39 961 
2. dreamer72fem + 6 pts 10! 60 940 
3. dragorat + 6 pts 10! 62 938 
4. Grandifloras52 + 5 pts 10! 65 935 
5. greatbear + 5 pts 10! 65 935 
6. risible + 5 pts 9 41 859 
7. pjbbwlvr + 4 pts 9 71 829


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 20, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 73 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 927

*Well, at least they are all right. *


----------



## dragorat (May 20, 2009)

*Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 59 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 941
Hey I finally took the lead in 1...Not saying it will last but feels good*


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 20, 2009)

dragorat said:


> *Calculating your score..
> 
> Questions correct: 10 / 10
> You took 59 seconds to complete this quiz.
> ...


----------



## Teleute (May 20, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 47 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 953

A good way to come back after missing a few days of trivia!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 20, 2009)

Teleute said:


> Questions correct: 10 / 10
> You took 47 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 953
> 
> A good way to come back after missing a few days of trivia!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 21, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 93 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 707

*Ish,,.....missed two easy ones. I hang my head in shame....:bow:*


----------



## Teleute (May 21, 2009)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 61 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 839

I have to say, I don't understand why the one question was "blah blah star wars okay now a question about a COMPLETELY DIFFERENT MOVIE!"  They could totally have left the star wars bit off.


----------



## squidge dumpling (May 21, 2009)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 99 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 701


----------



## pjbbwlvr (May 22, 2009)

I missed the first question, I never heard that movie line, LOL!

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 291 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 609

I had to take a phone call that is why it took so long!!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 22, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 89 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 711

*Shucks....*


----------



## dragorat (May 22, 2009)

*Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 75 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 925
In the lead again...looks like I'm in the lead again(sung to on the road again...lol)We'll see how long it lasts*


----------



## george83 (May 22, 2009)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 122 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 778


----------



## Teleute (May 22, 2009)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 79 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 721

Not so hot today, heh...


----------



## Teleute (May 23, 2009)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 74 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 826

I need more alcohol questions!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 24, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 75 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 725

*Fooey.*


----------



## george83 (May 24, 2009)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 82 seconds to complete this quiz. 

not bad .


----------



## Teleute (May 24, 2009)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 62 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 738

Bah!


----------



## HottiMegan (May 24, 2009)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 90 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 810


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 25, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 85 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 915

*Well, heck, at least I got them all right.......:happy:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 26, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 74 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 926

*Gee, all right again, even if not very fast....:happy:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 26, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 74 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 926

*Gee, all right again, even if not very fast....:happy:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 26, 2009)

Phoey.... again.....


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 26, 2009)

Phoey.... keeps hanging up and stalling, then it posts my stuff twice, sorry again...


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 26, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 74 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 926

*This one is here just so you can have the link for easy access....:happy:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 27, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 82 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 718

*Ratz.....:doh:*


----------



## dragorat (May 27, 2009)

*Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 68 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 932
*


----------



## squidge dumpling (May 27, 2009)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 83 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 817


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 28, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 100 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 500

Eeeew, that was lousy...... waaaah!


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 28, 2009)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 50 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 750

Ewwww :doh:


----------



## HottiMegan (May 28, 2009)

todays quis just shows what a movie geek i am 
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 76 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 924


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 28, 2009)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 121 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 679


----------



## squidge dumpling (May 29, 2009)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 96 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 404:doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 29, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 101 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 699

Sheesh, that just sucked...... LOL


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 30, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 104 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 896

*Well heck, at least I got them all right and I guess on several. *


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 31, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 76 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 924

*Gee, I done good fer a change. LOL *


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 1, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 75 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 925

*Tee and Hee.......:happy:*


----------



## Teleute (Jun 1, 2009)

Whoa, 10/10 3 days in a row? Way to go Grandi Floras!!

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 39 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 961

I'm having a good day today too


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 2, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 82 seconds to complete this quiz.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 2, 2009)

*Hall of Fame*​
*Top 5 players at the end of each month will be written into the hall of fame, forever! *

May 2009

25 players played during the month.

*1. shinyapple (274 points, 8 wins)*
2. free2beme (253 points, 6 wins)
3. risible (251 points, 10 wins)
4. BigMeowth (248 points, 1 wins)
5. greatbear (225 points, 0 wins)
6. Teleute (199 points, 2 wins)
7. Grandifloras52 (178 points, 1 wins)
8. dreamer72fem (150 points, 1 wins)
9. rsm (131 points, 1 wins)
10. dragorat (130 points, 0 wins)

*******************************************************************







*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 64 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 836

*Well, at least I missed only one......:happy:*


----------



## Teleute (Jun 2, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 46 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 954


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 3, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 90 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 810

*Shoot, at least only one missed, but too slow.:blush:*


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 3, 2009)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 85 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 815


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 3, 2009)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 92 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 808

The last question got me.Ack.... x___x


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 4, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 85 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 815

*Shucks *


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 5, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 98 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 702

*Two outa ten isn't bad.... I guess.. lol:blush:*


----------



## Teleute (Jun 5, 2009)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 44 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 756


Me too, heh. Tough one today, nobody's gotten all of them right yet!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 6, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 148 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 452

*Ouch, now that was just embarassing......:blush:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 7, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 94 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 806

*Sheesh, at least I only missed on, thought I'd miss more.....:blush:*


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 7, 2009)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 103 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 797


----------



## Teleute (Jun 7, 2009)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 66 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 734

Not so great today :blush:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 8, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 64 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 936


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 8, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 61 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 839

*I at least only missed on......:happy:*


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Jun 8, 2009)

I did pretty good, I think!
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 218 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 682




Grandi Floras said:


> *Here is a fun place to test your skills at TRIVIA. *
> _*Take the challenge and see if you are good at it!?*_
> 
> *http://my.funtrivia.com/tournament/Grandi-Florass-Trivia-71958.html*
> ...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 9, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 76 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 924

*Gee, finally I got all of them......*


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Jun 10, 2009)

Finally I got them all too, and this one was hard, LOL!

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 84 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 916

Everybody watch out, this winning can be contagious, LOL!






Grandi Floras said:


> *http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
> Questions correct: 10 / 10
> You took 76 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 924
> ...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 11, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 92 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 808

*Shootereenies! :doh:*


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Jun 11, 2009)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 122 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 778

I should have guessed DOGMA, lol!!!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 11, 2009)

pjbbwlvr said:


> Questions correct: 9 / 10
> You took 122 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 778
> 
> I should have guessed DOGMA, lol!!!


*
Hey! That is the one I missed to, small world my dear. LOL:happy:*


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Jun 11, 2009)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 46 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 854

Movie trivia :doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 12, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 91 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 509

*Ouch:doh:*


----------



## Teleute (Jun 12, 2009)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 62 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 738

Gawd, I should stop second-guessing myself... :doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 13, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 95 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 705

*Hmmm......*


----------



## Teleute (Jun 13, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 56 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 944

woot!


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Jun 13, 2009)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 52 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 748

Fruit? OMG :doh: LOL


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 14, 2009)

*




http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958​*Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 106 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 694

*Sheesh....:doh:*


----------



## Teleute (Jun 14, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 56 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 944

Yay!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 15, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 68 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 832

*Not bad......*


----------



## Teleute (Jun 15, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 57 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 943

Wasn't sure on one of them... glad I guessed right though!


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Jun 15, 2009)

Teleute,
No matter how hard I try I can't beat your time or score!
You are the best Trivia buster I ever met, LOL!

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 60 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 940

You beat me by 3 seconds!!!

Take care, Paul 




Teleute said:


> Questions correct: 10 / 10
> You took 57 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 943
> 
> Wasn't sure on one of them... glad I guessed right though!


----------



## sirumberto (Jun 15, 2009)

[SIZE=+1]Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *63* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *937
*[/SIZE]


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 16, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 62 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 738


*Phoey*!:doh:


----------



## sirumberto (Jun 16, 2009)

[SIZE=+1]Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *48* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *952*[/SIZE]


----------



## Teleute (Jun 16, 2009)

pjbbwlvr said:


> Teleute,
> No matter how hard I try I can't beat your time or score!
> You are the best Trivia buster I ever met, LOL!
> 
> ...



Aww, thanks!  Of course, you say that, and then I go and miss one today :blush: 

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 58 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 842


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Jun 16, 2009)

Sweety, I'm sorry I jinked you, some how it brought me luck, lol!
But I'm still not as fast as you!!!

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 68 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 932

YEAH!!!! 



Teleute said:


> Aww, thanks!  Of course, you say that, and then I go and miss one today :blush:
> 
> Questions correct: 9 / 10
> You took 58 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 842


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 16, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 72 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 928


----------



## mel (Jun 16, 2009)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 64 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 836


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Jun 17, 2009)

I can't belive I forgot the names of the characters in the Wonder Years!!
Getting Old suxs, LOL!!!

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 94 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 806


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 17, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 72 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 828

*Shucks, I missed a color.....:blush:*


----------



## sirumberto (Jun 17, 2009)

[SIZE=+1]Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *59* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *941


*[/SIZE]


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 17, 2009)

sirumberto said:


> [SIZE=+1]Questions correct: 10 / 10
> You took *59* seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: *941
> 
> ...


----------



## Teleute (Jun 17, 2009)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 37 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 863

Speedy, but I missed one. Ah well...


----------



## sirumberto (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks Ms. Floras. I won't lie though. One of those was a complete guess.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 18, 2009)

sirumberto said:


> Thanks Ms. Floras. I won't lie though. One of those was a complete guess.



Complete guesses are just as good as long as you get them right and you are happy with your score my dear. LOL


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Jun 18, 2009)

Yikes, I shoulda done betta, lol!!!

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 151 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 649


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 18, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 115 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 585


*Well, now wasn't that just awful.........:blush:*


----------



## sirumberto (Jun 18, 2009)

[SIZE=+1]Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *96* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *804
*[/SIZE]


----------



## Teleute (Jun 18, 2009)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 60 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 840

Bah, Cher movies ftl >_>
Except for the Witches of Eastwick, which was awesome. I would have been totally set if they'd asked a question about that one.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 19, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 118 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 182

*No comment........:blush:*


----------



## sirumberto (Jun 19, 2009)

[SIZE=+1]Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took *88* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *512

*So movies aren't my strong point...
[/SIZE]


----------



## Teleute (Jun 19, 2009)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 60 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 840

It's not just you - it was a tough one today! I guessed on a lot of them.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 19, 2009)

i'm not sure whether to get back into this or not  -

yes or no?


----------



## squidge dumpling (Jun 20, 2009)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 108 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 592


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 20, 2009)

BigFriendlyDave said:


> i'm not sure whether to get back into this or not  -
> 
> yes or no?



Yes, Oh Yes, Do, the more players the better my dear!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 20, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 90 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 710

*Well, heck......:doh:*


----------



## sirumberto (Jun 20, 2009)

[SIZE=+1]Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *97* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *803

*[/SIZE]I'm not an expert in Australian candies it seems.


----------



## Teleute (Jun 20, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 91 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 909

Slow today, but I got all of them!


----------



## Teleute (Jun 21, 2009)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 44 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 756

Wow, opera in the same quiz as Tom Cruise, haha!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 22, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 66 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 934

*Perty gewd fer a change......:happy:*


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm shocked I did so good! It's Monday, I have half a bag on from the weekend and had even little sleep. It must have been an easy test, LOL!!

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 68 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 932


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 22, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 30 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 970

Hello World


----------



## Teleute (Jun 22, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 34 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 966

Wow Dave, great start! I don't even think I can read all the questions that fast, haha!


----------



## sirumberto (Jun 22, 2009)

[SIZE=+1]Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *33* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *967*[/SIZE]


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Jun 23, 2009)

You guys are way too fast for me,
I believe Slow and steady wins the race, LOL!!!

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 63 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 937


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 23, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 72 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 928

*Sheesh.....at least they are all right..:blush:*


----------



## sirumberto (Jun 23, 2009)

[SIZE=+1]Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *48* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *952*[/SIZE]


----------



## Teleute (Jun 23, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 41 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 959


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 24, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 80 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 820

*Harrumph!:doh:*


----------



## Teleute (Jun 24, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 46 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 954


----------



## sirumberto (Jun 24, 2009)

[SIZE=+1]Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *67* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *933

*[/SIZE]
Little slow today, but I'll take it.


----------



## sirumberto (Jun 25, 2009)

[SIZE=+1]Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *81* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *719

*[/SIZE]I think I should just sit out the movie ones. I don't watch nearly enough movies to know these things.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 25, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 100 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 700


*Youch!:doh:*


----------



## squidge dumpling (Jun 25, 2009)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 84 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 616


----------



## Teleute (Jun 25, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 54 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 946

At least they were (mostly) movies I knew!


----------



## sirumberto (Jun 26, 2009)

[SIZE=+1]Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *68* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *632

*[/SIZE]I'm a sucker for punishment. Are we done with movies yet?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 26, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 91 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 609


*Now wasn't that just awful.....:blush:*


----------



## Teleute (Jun 26, 2009)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 63 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 737

Eeesh... :doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 27, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 88 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 412

*Maaan, another awful attempt and being smart just went down the drain for me....... rattz. :doh:*


----------



## squidge dumpling (Jun 27, 2009)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 79 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 421:doh::doh:


----------



## Teleute (Jun 27, 2009)

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 102 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 598

I'm kinda embarrassed that I knew the Magic ones >_>


----------



## mel (Jun 27, 2009)

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 87 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 613


----------



## sirumberto (Jun 27, 2009)

Teleute said:


> Questions correct: 7 / 10
> You took 102 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 598
> 
> I'm kinda embarrassed that I knew the Magic ones >_>



I'm embarrassed that I didn't


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Jun 29, 2009)

Not bad for a Monday morning but never as fast as y'all, LOL!!!

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 62 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 938


----------



## sirumberto (Jun 29, 2009)

[SIZE=+1]Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *44* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *956*[/SIZE]


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 29, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 66 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 934

*Not bad for a change......:happy:*


----------



## squidge dumpling (Jun 29, 2009)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 75 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 925


----------



## Teleute (Jun 29, 2009)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 31 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 869

Gah, made a dumb dumb mistake :doh: Still pretty high though.


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Jun 30, 2009)

My first time under a minute, LOL!!

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 59 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 941


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 30, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 67 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 933

*Hey, I finally got them all... LOL:happy:*


----------



## sirumberto (Jun 30, 2009)

[SIZE=+1]Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *40* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *960*[/SIZE]


----------



## Teleute (Jun 30, 2009)

pjbbwlvr said:


> My first time under a minute, LOL!!


Yay, grats PJ! 

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 31 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 969


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Jun 30, 2009)

Thank You Teleute, 
but I'm no where close to your time. Which is less than
3 seconds per question, WOW!!! You go girl!!! 




Teleute said:


> Yay, grats PJ!
> 
> Questions correct: 10 / 10
> You took 31 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 969


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 1, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 95 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 805

*Geeeeeze.....*:doh:


----------



## sirumberto (Jul 1, 2009)

[SIZE=+1]Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *51* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *849

*[/SIZE]Up yours question #6!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 1, 2009)

*
Hall of Fame*​

Top 5 players at the end of each month will be written into the hall of fame, forever! 

Jun 2009

22 players played during the month.

*1. free2beme (281 points, 4 wins)*
2. shinyapple (249 points, 7 wins)
3. Teleute (220 points, 7 wins)
4. risible (212 points, 5 wins)
5. greatbear (193 points, 0 wins)
6. dreamer72fem (191 points, 0 wins)
7. sweetnnekked (172 points, 0 wins)
8. dragorat (169 points, 0 wins)
9. Lulu (169 points, 0 wins)
10. Grandifloras52 (141 points, 0 wins)


----------



## Teleute (Jul 1, 2009)

Woot I'm on a leaderboard! 

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 63 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 937

I took like 15 seconds staring at the last question, because I couldn't believe they had a question about nose-picking!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 2, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 97 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 703

*That just sucked!:doh:*


----------



## Teleute (Jul 2, 2009)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 63 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 837


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 3, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 108 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 592

*Another awful try for me.....:blush:*


----------



## george83 (Jul 3, 2009)

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 107 seconds to complete this quiz.


----------



## Teleute (Jul 3, 2009)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 49 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 851

I would feel bad for missing one, except I'm rather proud of the fact that I've never seen a Sylvester Stallone comedy in my life.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 4, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 92 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 608

*Ick....:doh:*


----------



## sirumberto (Jul 4, 2009)

[SIZE=+1]Bleh....

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *73* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *627*[/SIZE]


----------



## Teleute (Jul 4, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 73 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 927

Tough one today! I guessed on a couple.


----------



## mel (Jul 4, 2009)

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 100 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 400

YIKES!!


----------



## sirumberto (Jul 5, 2009)

[SIZE=+1]Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *51* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *749*[/SIZE]


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 5, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 74 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 926

*Gee, I finally got them all right, and I am head of the class for a change (for now).....:blush:*


----------



## Teleute (Jul 5, 2009)

Way to go Grandi Floras!! 

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 41 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 859


----------



## mel (Jul 5, 2009)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 65 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 735


----------



## sirumberto (Jul 6, 2009)

[SIZE=+1]Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *36* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *964*[/SIZE]


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 6, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 52 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 848

*Shucks, I missed one......:blush:*


----------



## Teleute (Jul 6, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 28 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 972

Wow, maybe I should always take the quiz when I'm just waking up!


----------



## george83 (Jul 6, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 90 seconds to complete this quiz. 

oh yea


----------



## mel (Jul 6, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 55 seconds to complete this quiz.


----------



## sirumberto (Jul 7, 2009)

[SIZE=+1]Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *27* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *873

*[/SIZE]I clicked the wrong damn thing. That's what I get for trying to break 30 seconds. Yes... I know the answer to number one. :blush:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 7, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 60 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 940

*Gee, my best time ever with all of them right...YAY!*


----------



## Teleute (Jul 7, 2009)

Awesome, grats Grandi Floras! 

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 32 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 868

I wasn't quite so on top of things today, heh...


----------



## mel (Jul 7, 2009)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 76 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 824


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 8, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 70 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 830

*Only one wrong, that is better than several.:happy:*


----------



## sirumberto (Jul 8, 2009)

[SIZE=+1]Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *43* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *957
*[/SIZE]


----------



## Teleute (Jul 8, 2009)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 43 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 857

Always with the second-guessing myself! :doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 9, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 75 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 825

*Missed only one again, could be worse.....:happy:*


----------



## sirumberto (Jul 9, 2009)

[SIZE=+1]Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *50* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *850*[/SIZE]


----------



## Teleute (Jul 9, 2009)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 52 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 848


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 10, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 115 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 685

*Well, that sucked a lot......:doh:*


----------



## sirumberto (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm not even going to post it.

I'm so terrible with movies.


----------



## comaseason (Jul 10, 2009)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 78 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 822


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 11, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 115 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 485

*Now that was just awful.... again.....:blush:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 11, 2009)

We have pretty much exhausted the trivia questions 
that have been offered for the past year.

*Good luck to all of you that dare to play the game! LOL* 







*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 12, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 112 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 188

*Youch!:doh:*


----------



## Teleute (Jul 12, 2009)

Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 66 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 234

omg, these new questions are HORRIBLE! MUCH harder than the previous round, even discounting the one or two repeat questions I got after a while. I'ma be screwed if we keep getting politics/history ones... :doh: Guess I better brush up, heh.


----------



## comaseason (Jul 12, 2009)

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 128 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 372

That's what good guessing will do for you I suppose...


----------



## Teleute (Jul 13, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 50 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 950

Ahh, music questions... I'm much better off with those, heh!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 13, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 72 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 928

*YAY! I got the all.....:happy:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 14, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 70 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 930

*Gee, I actually got them all again.....:happy:*


----------



## Teleute (Jul 14, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 40 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 960


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 15, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 109 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 691

*Hmmm, not so good today, oh well.....:happy:*


----------



## comaseason (Jul 15, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 91 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 909

YAY!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 16, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 103 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 697

*Well, at least I only missed two.....:blush:*


----------



## comaseason (Jul 16, 2009)

Boo on science questions!:doh:

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 111 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 689


----------



## Teleute (Jul 16, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 60 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 940

Woot  A bit slow, but I got them all!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 19, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 101 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 199

*OUCH!:doh:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 19, 2009)

I think that the last change was a little drastic
so I am changing the categories so that they
will be a little easier to participate with.

*Good Luck with the NEW CATEGORIES my FRIENDS!*






*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jul 19, 2009)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 2 / 10
You took 80 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 120

I got Pwned!


----------



## Teleute (Jul 19, 2009)

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 77 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 323

Wow, suckage! Also, I object to sauerkraut being categorized as a vegetable.


----------



## Teleute (Jul 20, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 40 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 960

Haha, I had to stop myself from picking "pity I couldn't think of another answer gland" just because it was funny


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 21, 2009)

*http://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 79 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 721

*Ouch!:doh:*


----------



## Teleute (Jul 21, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 44 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 956


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 22, 2009)

*http://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 49 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 751

*Well, heck!*


----------



## Teleute (Jul 22, 2009)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 28 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 872

Heh, I am way too amused by the question about gluteus maximus.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 23, 2009)

*http://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 128 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 472

*Sheesh, I such at literature....:doh:*


----------



## Teleute (Jul 23, 2009)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 51 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 749


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 27, 2009)

*http://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 74 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 726

*FOO! :doh:*


----------



## BMOC (Jul 27, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 106 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 894


----------



## Teleute (Jul 27, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 35 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 965

Way to go BFDave - 31 seconds! Awesome!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 28, 2009)

*http://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 68 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 732

*Well, dang it!:doh:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 29, 2009)

*http://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 72 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 828

*Better than nothing. :happy:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 30, 2009)

*http://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 94 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 606


*Sheesh, I'm not so good with Literature...:blush:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 1, 2009)

*http://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 79 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 721

*That was awful...:doh:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 1, 2009)

*Top 5 players at the end of each month will be 
written into the hall of fame, forever!*​
*July 2009*

*19 players played during the month.*

*1. Deborah (270 points, 18 wins)*
2. BFDave (252 points, 4 wins)
3. risible (243 points, 4 wins)
4. free2beme (211 points, 2 wins)
5. Teleute (198 points, 1 wins)
6. greatbear (185 points, 0 wins)
7. dreamer72fem (169 points, 0 wins)
8. shinyapple (155 points, 1 wins)
9. sweetnnekked (145 points, 0 wins)
10. Grandifloras52 (129 points, 0 wins)






*http://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Aug 1, 2009)

well done Deborah


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 2, 2009)

*http://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 105 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 195

*Now that was just awful:blush:*


----------



## Teleute (Aug 2, 2009)

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 94 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 306

Me too! Today's was really tough - I don't think I've ever seen a quiz where our highest scorer still only got 7/10 right!


----------



## Teleute (Aug 3, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 36 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 964

Much better today :happy:


----------



## ssflbelle (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh what fun! got 10 out of 10 but a bit slow.
ssflbelle + 5 pts 10!	87	913


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 4, 2009)

*http://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 68 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 932

*Gee, I did better than I thought that I would, will wonders never cease. LOL:happy:*


----------



## squidge dumpling (Aug 4, 2009)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 100 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 600


----------



## Teleute (Aug 4, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 50 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 950

Not too shabby today 

And, welcome ssflbelle! Good to have a new player


----------



## ssflbelle (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks Teleute
I usually don't play trivia as I am not well versed in several areas as was demonstrated in today's game. 

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 102 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 498


----------



## Teleute (Aug 4, 2009)

Haha, no worries - even the best of us have some low-scoring days. I usually answer sports questions by picking the name with the most consonants or something. >_>


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Aug 5, 2009)

Not bad since I just got back from vacation and my brain is still on beach mode, LOL!!!

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 74 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 926


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 5, 2009)

*http://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 74 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 826

*Could be worse.....*


----------



## ssflbelle (Aug 5, 2009)

Redeemed myself today 

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 95 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 905

Welcome back bjbbwlvr!! Hope you had a great time on vacation. Where did you go if I may ask?


----------



## Teleute (Aug 5, 2009)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 59 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 841

Hey PJ, you beat me finally!  I knew it too, once again my gut instinct works better than my brain... but unfortunately my brain controls the mouse-clicking finger, heh.


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi ssflbelle, Thank you and you are very sweet for welcoming me back 
I took a working mans vacation, just stayed home and made day trips to the beach, movies, golfing etc. I live in New Jersey and the Jersey shore has some wonderful beaches. Last year I went to Florida so this year I am staying at home as I am still paying for that wonderful trip, LOL!

Where are you in Florida? I think Florida is such a great state, I love the Jacksonville to CoCo Beach part of the state, do you kno what do they call that area?

Take care and I hope to talk with you more. Paul 



ssflbelle said:


> Redeemed myself today
> 
> Questions correct: 10 / 10
> You took 95 seconds to complete this quiz.
> ...


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey Teleute,
Sweety there must be a full moon in the sky tonight because it's a rare day that I beat you, LOL! I bow my head as you are the queen of this game. You usually have all the right answers and in the quickest time. 
Tomorrow your mouse clicking finger will be back in action, LOL!!
Take care, Paul 




Teleute said:


> Questions correct: 9 / 10
> You took 59 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 841
> 
> Hey PJ, you beat me finally!  I knew it too, once again my gut instinct works better than my brain... but unfortunately my brain controls the mouse-clicking finger, heh.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 6, 2009)

pjbbwlvr said:


> Hey Teleute,
> Sweety there must be a full moon in the sky tonight because it's a rare day that I beat you, LOL! I bow my head as you are the queen of this game. You usually have all the right answers and in the quickest time.
> Tomorrow your mouse clicking finger will be back in action, LOL!!
> Take care, Paul



*Excuse me pjbbwlvr, there can only be one QUEEN and that is me, after all it is Grandi Flora's Trivia Game! LOL* 

Possibly, Teleute is the *queen of answers*.... cause I suck at trivia.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 6, 2009)

*http://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 117 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 383

*That was bad, really, really bad, Grandi Floras don't know this subject at all!:doh:*


----------



## ssflbelle (Aug 6, 2009)

Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 133 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 167

Ssflbelle didn't know the subject either. Wow I think I better join the book club.

[That was bad, really, really bad, Grandi Floras don't know this subject at all!]


----------



## ssflbelle (Aug 6, 2009)

Paul, I live in West Palm Beach, on the South East part of the state about 3 hours South of Orlando. Jacksonville to Cocoa not sure what that part of the State is called.


pjbbwlvr said:


> Where are you in Florida? I think Florida is such a great state, I love the Jacksonville to CoCo Beach part of the state, do you kno what do they call that area?
> 
> Take care and I hope to talk with you more. Paul


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 7, 2009)

*http://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 112 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 688

*Slow again........:blush:*


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Aug 7, 2009)

My Apologizees your majesty I will not make that mistake again!



Grandi Floras said:


> *Excuse me pjbbwlvr, there can only be one QUEEN and that is me, after all it is Grandi Flora's Trivia Game! LOL*
> 
> Possibly, Teleute is the *queen of answers*.... cause I suck at trivia.


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Aug 7, 2009)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 95 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 805

I don't care for Billy Crystal movies much, LOL!!


----------



## ssflbelle (Aug 7, 2009)

I had no idea as I was answering these whether I was right ot wrong. So I am surprised I got as many right as I did. LOL


Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 127 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 473


----------



## Teleute (Aug 7, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 47 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 953

Heh, several of those were guesses for me too... and I'm with you on Billy Crystal movies (ESPECIALLY Billy Crystal in anything resembling a romantic comedy... ugh!)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 8, 2009)

pjbbwlvr said:


> My Apologizees your majesty I will not make that mistake again!



That's Ok for this time my dear, just watch it next time. LOL:happy:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 8, 2009)

*http://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 88 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 512

*UGH......:blush:*


----------



## Teleute (Aug 8, 2009)

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 58 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 542

Yuck, not so great today!


----------



## Teleute (Aug 9, 2009)

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 67 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 533

Oh jeez... :doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 10, 2009)

*http://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 71 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 929


*Finally, I got them all right.......*


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Aug 10, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 68 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 932

Surprisingly good for a Monday, LOL!!


----------



## Teleute (Aug 10, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 34 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 966

Now that's more like it!


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Aug 11, 2009)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 78 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 822

Jackie Chan messed me up today, LOL!!!


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Aug 11, 2009)

Excellent Job, But how do you answer these questions so quickly amazes me, LOL!




Teleute said:


> Questions correct: 10 / 10
> You took 34 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 966
> 
> Now that's more like it!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 11, 2009)

*http://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 66 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 834

*Drats, I missed only one.....:doh:*


----------



## Teleute (Aug 11, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 48 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 952

Hee hee, thanks PJ! :blush: I think it's just that I'm a fast reader, have been since I was a kid.


----------



## Adamantoise (Aug 11, 2009)

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 113 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 587

...... :doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 12, 2009)

*http://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 62 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 838

*Heck, missed another one.....:doh:*


----------



## Adamantoise (Aug 12, 2009)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 82 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 818

Almost...


----------



## Teleute (Aug 12, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 41 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 959

Yay


----------



## ssflbelle (Aug 12, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 77 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 923


----------



## Adamantoise (Aug 12, 2009)

Teleute said:


> Questions correct: 10 / 10
> You took 41 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 959
> 
> Yay





ssflbelle said:


> Questions correct: 10 / 10
> You took 77 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 923



Congratulations,ladies! :bow:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 13, 2009)

*http://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 93 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 607

*Phoey! :blush:*


----------



## Teleute (Aug 13, 2009)

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 105 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 495

Ick...:blush:


----------



## ssflbelle (Aug 13, 2009)

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 156 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 444


----------



## ssflbelle (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks Adamantoise every now and than I manage to get a 10 and it sure feels good.


Adamantoise said:


> Congratulations,ladies! :bow:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 14, 2009)

*http://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 87 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 713

*Phoey!:blush:*


----------



## Teleute (Aug 14, 2009)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 63 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 837

Curse you Disney channel movies! You are my downfall! *shakes fist*


----------



## ssflbelle (Aug 14, 2009)

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 85 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 615


----------



## Adamantoise (Aug 14, 2009)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 109 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 791

Almost...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 15, 2009)

*http://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 87 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 613

*Eeew, now that was just awful.....:doh:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 16, 2009)

*http://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 111 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 389

*OUCH!:doh:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 17, 2009)

*http://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 56 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 844


*Gee, only one wrong and almost fast enough. *


----------



## Teleute (Aug 17, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 41 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 959

Good start to a Monday! :happy:


----------



## qwertyman173 (Aug 17, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 38 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 962


I need to get faster


----------



## Teleute (Aug 18, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 38 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 962

Another pretty good trivia day


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 18, 2009)

*http://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 70 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 930

*Gee, I did it.....:happy:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 19, 2009)

*http://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 65 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 835

*Well heck, at least I only missed one...*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 20, 2009)

*http://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 75 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 525

*Ouch!:blush:*


----------



## Teleute (Aug 21, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 64 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 936

Slow today, but at least I got them all!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 22, 2009)

*http://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 130 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 570

*Hey.... I only missed three..... :blush:*


----------



## Teleute (Aug 22, 2009)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 84 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 716

I'm surprised I did that well... a couple of those were complete guesses!


----------



## Teleute (Aug 23, 2009)

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 77 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 423

Oh my god... such suckage! I wish I could blame it on the late hour, but I really didn't know most of those at ALL. Ugh.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 23, 2009)

*http://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 108 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 192

*OUCHIES!!!!!:doh:*


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Aug 24, 2009)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 157 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 643

UGH! Still in vacation mode, lol!!!!


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Aug 25, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 52 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 948

Whew, SMOKING, LOL!!!!

Teleute Sweety can you beat my score??


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 25, 2009)

*http://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 76 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 924


*Well, at least I got them all......:happy:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 26, 2009)

*http://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 55 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 745

*Phoey! :doh:*


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Aug 26, 2009)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 79 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 821


This was fun!! I am glad I found this thread!!


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Aug 27, 2009)

We are glad you found it too! Welcome and have fun! 



MzDeeZyre said:


> Questions correct: 9 / 10
> You took 79 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 821
> 
> ...


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Aug 27, 2009)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 111 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 689

UGH, I shoulda waited for my second cup of coffee before attacking today's quiz, LOL!!!


----------



## Teleute (Aug 27, 2009)

Man, I've been so busy I haven't done the trivia in a couple of days... I missed it! 

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 72 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 828

Not the greatest return... curse you, Barbie! *shakes fist*


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Aug 28, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 145 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 855

I should have finished the quiz before I answered the phone and maybe it
wouldn't have taken me 2 1/2 minutes, LOL!!!


----------



## ssflbelle (Aug 28, 2009)

Wow only a couple of days. I have been gone a couple of weeks. Don't really know why maybe because I don't always see the thread when I come on line. Anyhow this category was very difficult for me and I did nothing but guess at everyone but legally blond. I guess I am a pretty good guesser. 

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 136 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 664





Teleute said:


> Man, I've been so busy I haven't done the trivia in a couple of days... I missed it!
> 
> Questions correct: 9 / 10
> You took 72 seconds to complete this quiz.
> ...


----------



## Inhibited (Aug 28, 2009)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 130 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 770


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Aug 28, 2009)

You are a great guesser, ever try try guessing some lottery numbers, LOL!
Count me in!!



ssflbelle said:


> Wow only a couple of days. I have been gone a couple of weeks. Don't really know why maybe because I don't always see the thread when I come on line. Anyhow this category was very difficult for me and I did nothing but guess at everyone but legally blond. I guess I am a pretty good guesser.
> 
> Questions correct: 8 / 10
> You took 136 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 664


----------



## Adamantoise (Aug 28, 2009)

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 108 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 592

Ouch...that stung.


----------



## comaseason (Aug 28, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 79 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 921

YAY for movie questions!


----------



## Teleute (Aug 28, 2009)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 77 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 723

I have to admit that I'm not up on my Bette Midler movies.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 29, 2009)

*http://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 103 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 797

*Gee, I am surprised that I only missed one.....:blush:*


----------



## Inhibited (Aug 29, 2009)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 143 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 757


----------



## Teleute (Aug 29, 2009)

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 69 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 631

Oof, not so great today!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 30, 2009)

*http://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 77 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 823

*Gee, I missed one but at least it was only a guess.....:happy:*


----------



## ssflbelle (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow I surprised myself on that one. I would have had all ten right but at the last second I decided differently on the first one. I guess that goes to show I should go with my first choice. 
Oh well 

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 106 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 794


----------



## Adamantoise (Aug 30, 2009)

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 155 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 545

Found todays' quiz rather difficult... :blush: :happy:


----------



## Teleute (Aug 30, 2009)

I do that ALL THE TIME, ssflbelle! :blush:

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 66 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 934

A bit slow today, but I got them all!


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Aug 31, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 113 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 887

This was very easy!! LOL


----------



## Teleute (Aug 31, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 37 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 963

Yeah it was, haha! I read a few of them over again, thinking "there's no way they just asked something that simple... is there? There must be a trick..."


----------



## comaseason (Aug 31, 2009)

Teleute said:


> Questions correct: 10 / 10
> You took *37* seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 963
> 
> Yeah it was, haha! I read a few of them over again, thinking "there's no way they just asked something that simple... is there? There must be a trick..."



Dayum you're fast!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 1, 2009)

*Hall of Fame*​Top 5 players at the end of each month will be written into the hall of fame, forever! 

Aug 2009

24 players played during the month.

*1. Deborah (323 points, 21 wins)*2. BFDave (245 points, 2 wins)
3. free2beme (238 points, 2 wins)
4. greatbear (224 points, 0 wins)
5. risible (216 points, 0 wins)
6. Teleute (203 points, 0 wins)
7. dreamer72fem (186 points, 2 wins)
8. sweetnnekked (162 points, 0 wins)
9. Grandifloras52 (146 points, 1 wins)
10. moomin (138 points, 3 wins)






*http://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 59 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 641

*Sheesh! :blush:*


----------



## Teleute (Sep 1, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 33 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 967

Aww, lost to BFDave by 5 seconds!


----------



## ssflbelle (Sep 1, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 72 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 928


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 2, 2009)

*http://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 83 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 717
*
Sucks, missed 2. *


----------



## comaseason (Sep 2, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 66 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 934


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Sep 2, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 120 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 880

YIKES this was a hardone, the only question I didn't guess was on sex, lol!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 2, 2009)

pjbbwlvr said:


> Questions correct: 10 / 10
> You took 120 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 880
> 
> YIKES this was a hardone, the only question I didn't guess was on sex, lol!



MAYBE YOU BETTER BONE UP ON THAT ONE MY DEAR. TeeHee:blush:


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Sep 2, 2009)

You guys amaze me with your speed! 
Per the website, someone today got 10/10 in 28 seconds that is amazing!!


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Sep 2, 2009)

LMAO!! I just got it, Grandi you are awesome!!! 



Grandi Floras said:


> MAYBE YOU BETTER BONE UP ON THAT ONE MY DEAR. TeeHee:blush:


----------



## Teleute (Sep 2, 2009)

LOL @grandi! 

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 49 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 951

PJ, are you telling me you had to guess at how many moons the Earth has?


----------



## ssflbelle (Sep 2, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 136 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 864


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Sep 2, 2009)

Teleute sweety, I got the moon and the sex parts both right, LOL! 
It was just the other 8 questions that I gave my best educated guesses!!!



Teleute said:


> LOL @grandi!
> 
> Questions correct: 10 / 10
> You took 49 seconds to complete this quiz.
> ...


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Sep 3, 2009)

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 257 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 343

Absolutely aweful!!!!


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 3, 2009)

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 135 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 365

Utter crap.


----------



## comaseason (Sep 3, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 89 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 911


----------



## Teleute (Sep 3, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 73 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 927

Slower today... got them all though. Yay chess question


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Sep 3, 2009)

You go girl!! Did you ever try to get on Jeopardy?? 




Teleute said:


> Questions correct: 10 / 10
> You took 73 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 927
> 
> Slower today... got them all though. Yay chess question


----------



## ssflbelle (Sep 3, 2009)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 92 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 708


----------



## ssflbelle (Sep 3, 2009)

Bad day for you HUH!
I think that was the lowest I have seen from you since I have been playing this game with you all. 


pjbbwlvr said:


> Questions correct: 6 / 10
> You took 257 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 343
> 
> Absolutely aweful!!!!


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Sep 4, 2009)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 191 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 709

I should have seen the movie, myself and irene, not bad for a Friday, lol!!!


----------



## ssflbelle (Sep 4, 2009)

OMG where can I hide. 


Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 84 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 316


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 4, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 102 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 898

Great! Wish I hadn't taken so long,though...


----------



## Teleute (Sep 5, 2009)

Heh, I can get days like that with movie questions too, ssflbelle... I was lucky today, the "this is Texas, even my florist has a gun" was the only one I didn't get.

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 55 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 845


----------



## ssflbelle (Sep 7, 2009)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 95 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 805


----------



## Teleute (Sep 7, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 36 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 964


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Sep 8, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 203 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 797

Not bad for the Tuesday after a long weekend!! lol


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Sep 8, 2009)

Gawd you are fast, lol!!! And all right too!!



Teleute said:


> Questions correct: 10 / 10
> You took 36 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 964


----------



## comaseason (Sep 8, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 57 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 943


----------



## squidge dumpling (Sep 8, 2009)

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 83 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 617


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 8, 2009)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 85 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 815

Had no idea about the first question...d'oh...


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Sep 9, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 86 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 914

This was fast for me, I don't know how Teleute does it, LOL!!!


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 9, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 114 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 886

Boing-fwip! Got 'em all!


----------



## ssflbelle (Sep 9, 2009)

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 113 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 587


----------



## Teleute (Sep 9, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 41 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 959

Yay! Hey, that wasn't bad, pj... you got them all right! I think it's just that I read quickly - when there are "trick" questions or I'm second-guessing myself, I take waaay longer.


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Sep 10, 2009)

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 162 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 538

PHEW, I shoulda done betta, lol!!!


----------



## Teleute (Sep 10, 2009)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 48 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 852

Awww... my fast food business knowledge is sadly lacking!


----------



## ssflbelle (Sep 10, 2009)

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 95 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 605

Darn it I changed the vacuum cleaner one to the right answer and then changed it back to the wrong one. Oh well!!


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Sep 11, 2009)

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 141 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 559

Putred, I guess I need to watch more chick flicks, LMAO!!


----------



## comaseason (Sep 11, 2009)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 93 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 807

Slow today - that Lawrence of Arabia question threw me.:doh:


----------



## Teleute (Sep 11, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 74 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 926

Wow, playing on a laptop really slows me down... I miss my mouse wheel! At least I got them all :happy:


----------



## ssflbelle (Sep 11, 2009)

:doh::doh::doh: That's me!


Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 137 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 263


----------



## Teleute (Sep 12, 2009)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 83 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 717

Note to self: be less drunk when doin g trivia. I even knew the answers but the alternatives were funnier >_> No moar drunk trivia!


----------



## Teleute (Sep 13, 2009)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 53 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 747

Curse you, sports questions!


----------



## squidge dumpling (Sep 13, 2009)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 124 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 576


----------



## ssflbelle (Sep 13, 2009)

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 106 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 494


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Sep 15, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 107 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 893

OMG I got them all right, I wouldn't try yesterday as my hangover was way intense, LOL!!


----------



## Teleute (Sep 24, 2009)

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 70 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 630

Man, I can't believe I've taken such a break from the trivia! :doh:


----------



## Teleute (Sep 27, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 42 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 958

Such mixed feelings! On the one hand, I got all of them right, and am at the top of the board so far. On the other hand, I now have Whitney Houston stuck in my head. :doh:


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 28, 2009)

http://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 100 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 900


----------



## Teleute (Sep 28, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 37 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 963

Woot~!


----------



## Teleute (Sep 29, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 31 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 969

Hey, I've been doing pretty well these last few days! Go me!


----------



## Teleute (Sep 30, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 150 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 850

Grrrr! The phone rang right as I clicked "start today's quiz"! :doh:


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 1, 2009)

http://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 124 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 576

I confess...I had to guess most of these. :blush:


----------



## Teleute (Oct 1, 2009)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 69 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 831

I was never a big fan of dolls :/ Ah well!

Oh, and thanks for posting the link, Adamantoise - it's nice to not have to go digging for it


----------



## mel (Oct 1, 2009)

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 80 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 620


----------



## Teleute (Oct 5, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 29 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 971

Today was a good trivia day! :happy:


----------



## Teleute (Oct 6, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 38 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 962

Not quite as fast, but still good!


----------



## Teleute (Oct 7, 2009)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 48 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 852

Close!


----------



## Teleute (Oct 12, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 33 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 967

Pretty good today!


----------



## mel (Oct 13, 2009)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 64 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 836


----------



## largebob280 (Oct 25, 2009)

[SIZE=+1]Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *87* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *813

*[/SIZE]


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 25, 2009)

http://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 128 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 572

Aw...crap. Some toughies in there today. :doh:


----------



## mel (Dec 2, 2009)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 56 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 844


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 3, 2009)

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 167 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 433

Had absolutely no idea for most of these questions.


----------



## mel (Dec 4, 2009)

yikes....Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 91 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 409


----------

